# Leggings..... my latest conundrum



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

What to do!
so yesterday our boy and daughterinlaw came by with 18 mo grandson for visit. 
little one managed to topple over a wire rack in corner of kitchen spilling cat food everywhere. Dutiful dil proceeds to clean things up...,, wearing leggings! Apparently she’s never learned to bend at the knees so picks up every tidbit bent over at the waist, very shapely backside facing me.
so now I’m facing the conundrum... do I secure the rack to prevent future spills? Or rig some sort of remote to make sure it topples again!?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Drop things. Constantly. Every day.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Enjoy it while you can....Apparently for most women, saying "I do" is like pulling the rip cord on an inflatable raft.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

He is married to someone else and perving on a family member. Just want you want is your father-in-law perving on you.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

painterswife said:


> He is married to someone else and perving on a family member. Just want you want is your father-in-law perving on you.


Is it more insulting to have him perving on you or to NOT have him perving on you?

Would these women complaining about being uncomfortable with the advances made by Gov Gumba have felt uncomfortable if it was Clark Gable doing it?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I for one know the boundaries between family ( and coworkers) and what is okay in the way of sexualizing the interaction.. If he had not added the bit about purposely having things knocked over then I would have thought he was just admiring an attractive woman. Considering purposely knocking things over so that you can gawk at your daughter in-laws behind is perving.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Sheesh, can't imagine my FIL being so insulting, pervy or whatever...
And yes, secure the darn rack, for the kids sake not your own desires.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

It must be tough going thru life without a sense of humor.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

doc- said:


> It must be tough going thru life without a sense of humor.


 I have been reading the OP's posts for 15 years. I don't see humor in that kind of objectification.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Hmmm, at whose expense...


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

All the man did is look. And for all the women in the world wearing leggings, if you don't think men are looking at your butt when you are doing it, you're mistaken.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

He objectified his DIL right here on HT. He did not only look.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

painterswife said:


> He objectified his DIL right here on HT. He did not only look.


I hope she can live through the trauma.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

todd_xxxx said:


> I hope she can live through the trauma.


Would you do that to your daughter in law? Or better yet would you want a daughter of yours treated like that by her FIL?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

The butt of his joke...


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't care in the least if someone looks at my wife's butt, and if someone attractive wearing leggings bends over in front of me, I'm going to look at her butt. Yep, even if it was my daughter in law. And if a good looking guy bent over in front of you, you would look at his butt, even if it was your brother in law or son in law or no relation at all. People will always look at people that they find attractive. Living in a world of people pretending to be offended by every little thing is exhausting.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

As I said looking is one thing. Finding someone attractive is not a problem. Crossing the line and talking about purposely causing it to happen to your daughter-in-law like that is something totally different. 

I will ask this. If it is okay to look at your DIL in that way it should be alright to out and out ask her to bend over so you can look at her behind some more. If you can't ask outright and have her be okay with it, then you should know it is not okay in the first place.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

But..Thinking of ways to catch a glance at your DILs bent over backside is a bit unseemly...


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Pavlov would be proud!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Some folks spend their days breathlessly looking for something to be offended about.

Just now, I am trying to figure out how to garden without getting this cast wet.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

doc- said:


> It must be tough going thru life without a sense of humor.


And yet they manage it!


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Women (and to a lesser degree, men) go to extreme lengths to make themselves attractive, and then get offended if it works. As far as the OP joking about getting her to bend over again, and it was clearly a joke to anyone except the aforementioned church of the chronically offended, don't be hypocritical. Is there anyone in the world that hasn't seen someone attractive, and then done a double-take to get another look? But if you joke about causing a person to bend over so you get another look at her butt, you're a pervert? And why do people keep pointing out that it is his daughter in law? That is wrong, but if it wasn't someone related by marriage (which in actuality means not related at all), all is good?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I have been reading the OP's posts for 15 years. I don't see humor in that kind of objectification.


Of course not. You fail to understand most of my comments here. Sure glad I live among real people that know how to live, love, and enjoy each other. There’s a huge difference between having honest fun and “perving“ on someone.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Some folks spend their days breathlessly looking for something to be offended about.
> 
> Just now, I am trying to figure out how to garden without getting this cast wet.


What did you do to your arm?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Some folks spend their days breathlessly looking for something to be offended about.
> 
> Just now, I am trying to figure out how to garden without getting this cast wet.


Handi wrap and duck tape.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

doc- said:


> Is it more insulting to have him perving on you or to NOT have him perving on you?
> 
> Would these women complaining about being uncomfortable with the advances made by Gov Gumba have felt uncomfortable if it was Clark Gable doing it?


Good Glory y'all --- this is just twisted!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

stars at night said:


> Good Glory y'all --- this is just twisted!


Amazing isn’t it? Lol


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Some folks spend their days breathlessly looking for something to be offended about.
> 
> Just now, I am trying to figure out how to garden without getting this cast wet.


Saran Wrap and painter's tape.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I've always been made uncomfortable by gawking men.
Just sayin'

Alice, why do you have a cast?!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I've always been made uncomfortable by gawking men.
> Just sayin'
> 
> Alice, why do you have a cast?!


May I suggest you don’t wear leggings and bend over a lot? Just sayin


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I broke my left arm. Just posted a pic and explanation in a new thread.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Some folks spend their days breathlessly looking for something to be offended about.
> 
> Just now, I am trying to figure out how to garden without getting this cast wet.


Cast??? Do tell.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone who wears leggings out of their home has to know their body is on display. And apparently they are ok with it. Young fit women can pull it off gracefully. Their good genes or hard work or combination thereof makes them look good in skintight yoga pants or tights as pants. A big floppy butt with hail damage, not so much.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

doc- said:


> Is it more insulting to have him perving on you or to NOT have him perving on you?
> 
> Would these women complaining about being uncomfortable with the advances made by Gov Gumba have felt uncomfortable if it was Clark Gable doing it?


That is just gross, if my FIL had ever perved on me that would have been the last time we were in the same room together. As to the rest of your blather, what nonsense.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

The forum has been a little slow , this is a topic I can get behind 🤷‍♂️ I couldn’t help my self


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In the other post a person commented that leggings made some women look they had a couple critters wresting in pillow cases. That post came to mind today. Young woman with a big caboose and several inches of it showing between her leggings and a crop top, one size too small, sweater shirt.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

IlliniosGal said:


> That is just gross, if my FIL had ever perved on me that would have been the last time we were in the same room together. As to the rest of your blather, what nonsense.


100% right on! My skin crawls at the thought...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/18/21 12:32 AM CDST

Whenever I see a gal wearing leggings or yoga pants, I can only think that they look like they are wearing cheap grade long drawers and forgot to get dressed the rest of the way and walking around in only your drawers is a sign of a perverted or troubled mind.

They should wear clothes that are fashionable but also leave some body parts to the imagination


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

My wife and I have something to say about that.


we enjoy your sense of humor!

Paul


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

rambler said:


> My wife and I have something to say about that.
> 
> 
> we enjoy your sense of humor!
> ...


Thank you, I try.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

IlliniosGal said:


> That is just gross, if my FIL had ever perved on me that would have been the last time we were in the same room together. As to the rest of your blather, what nonsense.


But what if it was an attractive guy? Let's face it, you don't care about someone looking at your butt. You only care who was doing it. And what is nonsense is using the word "perving" to describe it, when you would use "looking" if it was someone you found attractive. Hypocrite.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

What does it say that I had to look up leggings? We call them tights around here.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Evons hubby said:


> May I suggest you don’t wear leggings and bend over a lot? Just sayin


I don't wear leggings out and about, I embrace modesty, having been brought up that way. 

It is just a man thing, to oogle women, I get that, it's a procreation thing, I get that.

Just saying as a woman, it can be uncomfortable sometimes.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> But what if it was an attractive guy? Let's face it, you don't care about someone looking at your butt. You only care who was doing it. And what is nonsense is using the word "perving" to describe it, when you would use "looking" if it was someone you found attractive. Hypocrite.


I have a hunch someone isn’t getting looked at themselves.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I don't wear leggings out and about, I embrace modesty, having been brought up that way.
> 
> It is just a man thing, to oogle women, I get that, it's a procreation thing, I get that.
> 
> Just saying as a woman, it can be uncomfortable sometimes.


Interesting you say it’s just a man thing.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Men that don't admit to being perverts are just dishonest perverts.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I don't wear leggings out and about, I embrace modesty, having been brought up that way.
> 
> It is just a man thing, to oogle women, I get that, it's a procreation thing, I get that.
> 
> Just saying as a woman, it can be uncomfortable sometimes.


I’m curious as to how leggings are any more immodest than slim fitting jeans, shorts, bathing suits, etc?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m curious as to how leggings are any more immodest than slim fitting jeans, shorts, bathing suits, etc?


No idea










Just out of curiosity, do you wear your bathing suit to people's houses often?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Leggings are MUCH tighter. Some have mesh panels.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Daniel Craig.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't look ladies...

Too late.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 94697


Eye candy maybe I'm a perv.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaking strictly as a man, I have been oogled before. It can get uncomfortable.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

no really said:


> Eye candy maybe I'm a perv.


Well....


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

todd_xxxx said:


> No idea
> 
> View attachment 94695
> 
> ...


@GTX63, this is how to demonstrate leggings on a forum......


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 94697


Oh Montana, give this girl a home...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Calm down Alice!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hiro said:


> @GTX63, this is how to demonstrate leggings on a forum......


It's all about the canvas not the paint.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I hope none of you ladies are "perving" on those pictures.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So many truths in this thread and a few attempts at keeping a blanket on the hypocrisy.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If this happened to catch your eye-


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

only to discover when they turned around they looked like this-


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Who is perving now?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Now I have the old Oreo cookie commercial stuck in my head..... “little girls have pretty curls.... but I like Oreos”.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Speaking strictly as a man, I have been oogled before. It can get uncomfortable.


Bet you don't think it's uncomfortable if it is a woman you find attractive.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> Bet you don't think it's uncomfortable if it is a woman you find attractive.


Reminded of the time my Yvonne and I stopped at a watering hole in Tennessee once. Fellow across the room kept ogling, finally came over and apologized politely To Yvonne for ogling ME!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> Bet you don't think it's uncomfortable if it is a woman you find attractive.


Depends on the look they give.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"Perv" is just another labeling method for the sphincter cramping crowd who try to dictate how they believe people should think.
For the gals who believe there are rules for who can look at them and who can't, sorry, those are your rules and past your front door they don't carry jurisdiction.
Anyone can look, ogle and judge as much as their own courage or lack of self awareness allows them.
Adults are not so obtuse as to go out in public shocked that anyone would dare stare at their physique.

I've listened to moms and granny maws discuss ie their grandaughters husband, or the neighbor guy cutting wood without his shirt; no harm and I don't consider them "pervs".
I recall how my mother in law used to go on and on while on the phone to relatives about me, her "son in law". 
I hoped no one ever made her feel bad about it.
Now, if everytime I walked into the Walmart and the greeter glared and sized me up and down, I'd smile the first few times and after that let her know I'm not inventory and no "Great Value".
The 9th commandment hasn't done much to curb a lazy eye so I don't think perv shaming a man or woman will work much either. 
If you are with your spouse or just trying to be courteous, put on some sunglasses and learn to turn your head one way and look the other.
Men and women dress for comfort, style, special occasion, attracting a mate and oh yes, affirmation.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What is your line? Is it staring at your granddaughters behind or checking out your neices breasts by looking down her top?

Do you have a line?


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

painterswife said:


> What is your line? Is it staring at your granddaughters behind or checking out your neices breasts by looking down her top?
> 
> Do you have a line?


Seriously?!?!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> What is your line? Is it staring at your granddaughters behind or checking out your neices breasts by looking down her top?
> 
> Do you have a line?


Does it make a difference who or what anyone else looks at?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, to some it does.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, to some it does.


Lemme guess.... meddlers?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

painterswife said:


> What is your line? Is it staring at your granddaughters behind or checking out your neices breasts by looking down her top?
> 
> Do you have a line?


Since the post was about his daughter in law, I think it's pretty safe to assume she is an adult.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I did not mention children just other family members.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Movie... cool hand Luke. Girl washing car scene.... dragline “does she know what she’s doing to us” Luke “ she knows exactly what she’s doing, and loving every minute of it.”


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I did not mention children just other family members.


And either way how is it any of your business? My dil saw the humor, my Yvonne and our boy as well.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> Since the post was about his daughter in law, I think it's pretty safe to assume she is an adult.


Indeed. Fully grown complete. With sense of humor.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> And either way how is it any of your business? My dil saw the humor, my Yvonne and our boy as well.


You posted it in a public forum. Did you not expect others to have an opinion?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> What is your line? Is it staring at your granddaughters behind or checking out your neices breasts by looking down her top?
> 
> Do you have a line?


I keep getting the impression that being a relative is the issue.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> You posted it in a public forum. Did you not expect others to have an opinion?


I expected people to respond to the humor involved. In my finest foghorn leghorn voice “I say.... it was a joke son... a joke!” I also anticipated a few humorless stick in the muds would get their nickers in a knot.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Redlands Okie said:


> I keep getting the impression that being a relative is the issue.


I said it was. There is nothing wrong with admiring even a relatives beauty or pleasant shape but ogling a family member is crossing the line unless it is your partner. I thing part of today's sexual harrisment problems stem from people not understanding that difference.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I said it was. There is nothing wrong with admiring even a relatives beauty or pleasant shape but ogling a family member is crossing the line unless it is your partner. I thing part of today's sexual harrisment problems stem from people not understanding that difference.


So I was being a perv when I admired my Yvonne when I first began dating her?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

painterswife said:


> I said it was. There is nothing wrong with admiring even a relatives beauty or pleasant shape but ogling a family member is crossing the line unless it is your partner. I thing part of today's sexual harrisment problems stem from people not understanding that difference.


So, in your mind, sexual harassment is a problem because people are ogling family members other than their partners?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I said it was. There is nothing wrong with admiring even a relatives beauty or pleasant shape but ogling a family member is crossing the line unless it is your partner. I thing part of today's sexual harrisment problems stem from people not understanding that difference.


I’m also curious where you arrived at the conclusion anyone was ogling anyone?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I hate to stare but I can't help but notice someone's bias is showing.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I said it was. There is nothing wrong with admiring even a relatives beauty or pleasant shape but ogling a family member is crossing the line unless it is your partner. I thing part of today's sexual harrisment problems stem from people not understanding that difference.


No, they come from uptight prudes who don't want to understand the difference!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I hate to stare but I can't help but notice someone's bias is showing.


Ok, it’s not cool to stare, get yourself a stick, mount your camera on it......


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Evons hubby said:


> Interesting you say it’s just a man thing.


Well, in my experience it's men. Though your comment did make me remember a woman (girl? 19 yrs old, I was 21) I used to work with her a lonnnggg time ago at a video rental store. She was openly bi-sexual and hit on me and made comments and that made me uncomfortable too. 
Unsolicited looks and comments can be uncomfortable, period. 
I am not saying anyone is a bad person for them.



Lisa in WA said:


> I’m curious as to how leggings are any more immodest than slim fitting jeans, shorts, bathing suits, etc?


huh? where are you going with this? Probably not a kind place.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I can eat fifty eggs.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> I hope none of you ladies are "perving" on those pictures.


Too late.

Sexual harassment is not the same as looking. I have heard and been subject to sexual harassment (by another woman at that!) and just looking is not harassment. 

My grandma taught me ladies don't just bend over unless they want people to look. Ladies bend at their knees to pick things up off the floor. Funny, nobody ever says gentlemen should bend at the knees to pick something up off the floor. But back when women were supposed to wear dresses or skirts you had to bend at the knees or you would show off your drawers. 

This reminds me of the old joke about the kids on the playground and a little girl telling her mother about the little boy who got her to climb the monkey bars. Mama says "honey, he just wants to see your underwear". A few days later the little girl again tells mama about the little boy who got her to climb the monkey bars. Mama says, "honey, I keep telling you he just wants to see your underwear". To which the little girl replies, "the joke's on him. I didn't wear any underwear today".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Evons hubby said:


> I’m also curious where you arrived at the conclusion anyone was ogling anyone?


Because her other argument wasn't going anywhere?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Them old biddies never offer to hold my ladder until Friday, which is celtic heritage day at work , which means I'm wearing a kilt.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Dangit, tomorrow is Friday and not a single ladder to be found at work!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> Them old biddies never offer to hold my ladder until Friday, which is celtic heritage day at work , which means I'm wearing a kilt.


Are they squinting?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Google Scott on ladder joke


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> Them old biddies never offer to hold my ladder until Friday, which is celtic heritage day at work , which means I'm wearing a kilt.


Kilt.... what you get if you call it a skirt!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Them jeans folks are stuffing themselves into don't really look all that comfortable to me. Maybe they wear them for other reasons. I've been known to lounge all day in sweatpants, heck might even run out to Walmart in them.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

doc- said:


> It must be tough going thru life without a sense of humor.


I wish there was a multiple like button for that response.

I'd have hit it a hundred times.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Evons hubby said:


> I have a hunch someone isn’t getting looked at themselves.


Here ya go.

Analyze this.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

OMG THAT HAS Ruined me for life !
i wish she had the leggings on . 
Wow is all I can say


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I can't unsee that. Now I'll have to wash my eyes with battery acid.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

omg that can't be real can it?


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL, all the fellow did was make a joke!!!! Doc was right, too, when he said that butts become less attractive as the women age. By the time a woman has three or four kids and has put on sixty pounds those leggings are a lost caus 

If my DIL wore such pants I'd mention the sight to my son---the sight of a woman's butt exposed for all the world to see is beyond my ken, but some women seem to think the world needs to see that. Not much mystery there when it is posted on a public billboard.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Macrocarpus said:


> LOL, all the fellow did was make a joke!!!! Doc was right, too, when he said that butts become less attractive as the women age. By the time a woman has three or four kids and has put on sixty pounds those leggings are a lost caus
> 
> If my DIL wore such pants I'd mention the sight to my son---the sight of a woman's butt exposed for all the world to see is beyond my ken, but some women seem to think the world needs to see that. Not much mystery there when it is posted on a public billboard.


Funny you should mention billboards. From 56 years ago, here's something to think about:


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

newfieannie said:


> omg that can't be real can it?


Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just lost my appetite.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i may never eat again.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/26/21 2:20 AM CDST


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL, never meant it to be literal, but there is not a hell of a lot of difference if the woman shows it all in public. 

There was another thread about men looking at young girls, adolescents----Mothers and fathers should explain the facts of life to young girls---MEN WILL LOOK AT THEM WITH DESIRE---It is the way of nature and women must learn to deal with that honestly, prudently and with some moral background. I feel so sorry for the young girl whose fathers pay them no attention and let them grow up thinking that no one cares for them---then they go out and fall for the first jerk that courts them, likely as not a worthless bum, the kind who puts the make on every woman he can find..


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Evons hubby said:


> Ok, it’s not cool to stare, get yourself a stick, mount your camera on it......


Just remembered these Mike Myers SNL skits. Apropos for the subject matter.


----------

